# Torres Empire Presents The 7th Annual Woodland Supershow and Concert



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's right were back 7th Annual Woodland Supershow and Concert present by Torres Empire. It's going down September 28th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. This is a Saturday night show. More information to follow. Major Artist to be announced. This has always been the end of year show and we have not disappointed yet and this year is will be the same. We will try to bring the best in entertainment like we do and the baddest rides for all of you to enjoy. Flyer will be up soon with all the info. If you have any questions please feel free to message me here or call 916-539-1964 also you can contact Tim at 214-356-0352. Torres Empire doing big things in 2013.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!! 

_*~TTT~ *_


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

MAN THIS YEAR ALLOT OF SHOWS THAT IT'S HARD TO CHOOSE WICH ONE TO GO TO. BUT I'VE ALWAYS SUPPORTED YOU :thumbsup: AND THE WOODLAND NIGHT SHOW ARE OFFTHE HOOK CANT WAIT ,,, SO Y2K WILL BE THERE IN FULL DISPLAY. ( HOPEFULLY TORRES EMPIRE WOUNT FORGET THE "EURO" CLASS LIKE LOW RIDE MAGAZINE HAS  AND HOPEFULLY HAVE A SWEEPSTAKES CLASS FOR "EUROS"


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds good can't wait. !!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

STKN209 said:


> TTT


Wha'ts up Rey, I already know Brown Persuastion will be in the house. If not I will have to have your Uncle Alex put you over his knee. Lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> MAN THIS YEAR ALLOT OF SHOWS THAT IT'S HARD TO CHOOSE WICH ONE TO GO TO. BUT I'VE ALWAYS SUPPORTED YOU :thumbsup: AND THE WOODLAND NIGHT SHOW ARE OFFTHE HOOK CANT WAIT ,,, SO Y2K WILL BE THERE IN FULL DISPLAY. ( HOPEFULLY TORRES EMPIRE WOUNT FORGET THE "EURO" CLASS LIKE LOW RIDE MAGAZINE HAS  AND HOPEFULLY HAVE A SWEEPSTAKES CLASS FOR "EUROS"



Compa John I'm glad you will be their, now I need you to talk to all your homies with euros and get them to come to the show. The more we get the better chance we can talk Sam into maybe doing a euro sweepstakes class. Either way can't wait to see Y2K in woodland.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> Sounds good can't wait. !!!!



What's up bro, thank you for the support.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The Game in Woodland in 2011, Torres Empire don't stop in bringing the baddest shows around. Everyone will not be dissappointed this year.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt



Thanks Bird for the support


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Good to see Evil Threat in the house, see you guys in August in Reno we never miss Hot August Nights.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot: :thumbsup: We will be there....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

chewie said:


> :rimshot: :thumbsup: We will be there....


Thanks bro, for your support.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Wha'ts up Rey, I already know Brown Persuastion will be in the house. If not I will have to have your Uncle Alex put you over his knee. Lol


What up?? Big Raj"You know "BROWN PERSUASION" will be there to support......I wouldn't want my uncle to scold me....LOL...:roflmao::roflmao:But for real will be there..:yes:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be on full display, can't wait


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be on full display, can't wait


Always good to have Life's Finest in the house.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

STKN209 said:


> What up?? Big Raj"You know "BROWN PERSUASION" will be there to support......I wouldn't want my uncle to scold me....LOL...:roflmao::roflmao:But for real will be there..:yes:



:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

For more information please feel free to contact me at 916-539-1964 or Tim "The People's Choice" at 214-356-0352. Thank You everyone for your continue support. The end of year Supershow!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:



We already know that GoodTimes will be in the house.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ralph B presents said:


>




Ralph we already know this is the show to be at in the valley.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

bob1969 said:


> T.T.T


Already know Socios will be deep in the house.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just some pics from previous years to show everyone that this show has always brought out the best of the best since day one.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Whats Good Raj??


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

64Rag said:


> TTT


What up with Flyer Raj????lol


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

anthonysj1 said:


> What up with Flyer Raj????lol


Flyer will be done soon homie.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt



Thanks bro already know you guys been their since day one.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Good lookin out Ray and the rest of Family First


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a reminder Torres Empire does the championship belts for the sweepstakes winners. I will post a pic up
Of the new belts for this year.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

64Rag said:


> Thanks bro already know you guys been their since day one.


You no it will be there this year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will be posting the sweepstakes classes soon.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Here are the Sweepsteaks Classes. All of the winners in these classes will receive a cash prize and their championship belt. Their must be 3 to make a class.

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bomb
Best Bomb Truck
Best SUV
Best DUB
Best Motorcycle
Best Bike
Best Trike
Best Pedal Car
Best Euro/Import


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Some Pics of the past years since Woodland started.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't wait for this show, Life's Finest will be in the house


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> Can't wait for this show, Life's Finest will be in the house


Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

DONT FORGET THE LOS ANGELES SHOW JULY 14 LA CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

For those of you that have been to Woodland you already know how the Bikini Contest goes down every year.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP Raj...SEE EVERYBODY THERE...Should be a good one.....:h5:

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

chewie said:


> WASSUP Raj...SEE EVERYBODY THERE...Should be a good one.....:h5:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ...


What's up bro, glad you will be their like you have been since the start. Thanks for all your support and the Rollerz Only family.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:h5::h5:


64Rag said:


> That's right were back 7th Annual Woodland Supershow and Concert present by Torres Empire. It's going down September 28th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. This is a Saturday night show. More information to follow. Major Artist to be announced. This has always been the end of year show and we have not disappointed yet and this year is will be the same. We will try to bring the best in entertainment like we do and the baddest rides for all of you to enjoy. Flyer will be up soon with all the info. If you have any questions please feel free to message me here or call 916-539-1964 also you can contact Tim at 214-356-0352. Torres Empire doing big things in 2013.


:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> MAN THIS YEAR ALLOT OF SHOWS THAT IT'S HARD TO CHOOSE WICH ONE TO GO TO. BUT I'VE ALWAYS SUPPORTED YOU :thumbsup: AND THE WOODLAND NIGHT SHOW ARE OFFTHE HOOK CANT WAIT ,,, SO Y2K WILL BE THERE IN FULL DISPLAY. ( HOPEFULLY TORRES EMPIRE WOUNT FORGET THE "EURO" CLASS LIKE LOW RIDE MAGAZINE HAS  AND HOPEFULLY HAVE A SWEEPSTAKES CLASS FOR "EUROS"


WE WON'T HOMIE WE GOT YOU ALL READY SEE YOU THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

eastbay_drop said:


> Can't wait for this show, Life's Finest will be in the house



_*HELL YEAH!!

*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SAM TORRES said:


> View attachment 636796


Impalas Magazine Will be in the House! Covering the show...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

64Rag said:


>


:uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The new belt for those champions.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

New flyer will be up when all other artist are confirmed. Torres Empire taking it to the next level. We aim to please our lowrider family.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 639126
> 
> 
> New flyer will be up when all other artist are confirmed. Torres Empire taking it to the next level. We aim to please our lowrider family.


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNN!!!!:h5::h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds good....what are the categories this yr???


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Sounds good....what are the categories this yr???




We have the same categories that we have every year and if more need to be 
added we will do so. We also have more sweepsteaks then last year.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you all for your continue support. I have received 
numerous phone calls on our event, that shows how much
love and support we have from all of. That is why we keep
doing this event for all of you. Thank you again and stay tuned
for our major artist to be announced.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

WAS UP BIRD?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Whats up Sam!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you SANCTIOND for being one of our sponsors for the Woodland Carshow and Concert.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

THATS RIGHT HOMIE ONLY FOR THE BADEDEST CARS!!!!:h5:


64Rag said:


> View attachment 643560
> 
> Thank you SANCTIOND for being one of our sponsors for the Woodland Carshow and Concert.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:h5:GETTING READY FOR ALL THESE BAD ASS SHOWS!!HOMIE YOU WILL BE THERE TO HOMIE YOUR A PART OF TORRES EMPIRE DREM TEAM SEE YOU THERE!!:h5:


Bird said:


> Whats up Sam!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​TTMFT HOMIES!!!


ciscosfc said:


> _*~TTT~*_


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​TTMFT!!! HOMIE!!


Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you all for your support, you won't be disappointed. Torres Empire is here for the lowriding communty and will not stop in trying to bring the baddest carshows.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Another sponser for the list.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


Top


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

kilwar said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

EVIL91 said:


> TTT


​TTMFT HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

THATS RIGHT HOMIE I COULD'NT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MY SELF!!!


64Rag said:


> Thank you all for your support, you won't be disappointed. Torres Empire is here for the lowriding communty and will not stop in trying to bring the baddest carshows.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 644257
> 
> View attachment 644258
> 
> Another sponser for the list.


:h5::boink::wave:uffin::biggrin::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​WAS UP WITH ME "CHENTE" SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!


CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> The
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll be out there


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


CE 707 said:


> I'll be out there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to our sponser SANCTIOND for hooking me up.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Thanks to our sponser SANCTIOND for hooking me up.


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

64Rag said:


>


:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

64Rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

regestration's in the mail cant wait for this show TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:h5:RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!!


moreno54 said:


> TTT!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

chewie said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:h5:RIGHT ON HOMIE!!


lowdude13 said:


> regestration's in the mail cant wait for this show TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Live on Stage Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just Added to Woodland MC Magic.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This was the first show that 3x world champion " Perfect Score" busted out at.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your continued support for the biggest end of year show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the end of year show, all of you that have been their from day one and have supported this event is why we keep it going. Again thanks to all the clubs and solo riders.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Live on Stage Bone Thugs N Harmony


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Just Added to Woodland MC Magic.


ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:h5:TTMFT HOMIES!!!:h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

A lot of world champions have come to the Woodland Supershow.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​TTMFT HOMIES!!!


ciscosfc said:


> _*~TTT~*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the phone calls we have been receiving
Woodland is the end of year show for everyone.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

TTMFT


Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Ttt


:h5::h5:TTMFT!!!!:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

64Rag said:


>


All that and dull tires no tire dressing?? Lol Rage


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> All that and dull tires no tire dressing?? Lol Rage


Just got my new 5.20's


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Just got my new 5.20's


RIGHT ON HOMIE WHERE'S MINE? LOL:h5:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Just got my new 5.20's


NICE !
KEEP THEM SHINED UP GLOSSY BLACK LIKE THE CAR DONT GET CAUGHT. SLIPPING


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE WHERE'S MINE? LOL:h5:


 I'm waiting for you to stock them at your shop so you can sponser me. :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So I here Torres Empire will be at the Socios Car Club show this weekend in Sacramento.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn Raj I didn't even you were doing this show. I`m always the last to know. lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

freky78 said:


> Damn Raj I didn't even you were doing this show. I`m always the last to know. lol


Wanted to surprise you bro


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's support. Woodland will be 
Off the hook this year.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


All good bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait for this show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait for this show


Thanks mike you already know how it is in Woodland


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​TTMFT HOMIES!!!


Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait for this show


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Thanks for everyone's support. Woodland will be
> Off the hook this year.


:h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​wasss up homie!!!


chewie said:


> :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be there


 Thanks guys, your always out their supporting.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Live on Stage Bone Thugs N Harmony


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> ttt


TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Just Added to Woodland MC Magic.


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to all of you I talked to this past weekend in San Jose for your support on this event. Again we do this for all of you solo riders and car clubs. Without all your support this would not be possible. Thanks!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: WILL B THERE uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Traffic we already know you guys always support us.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~

Cant Wait!!*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ciscosfc said:


> _*~TTT~
> 
> Cant Wait!!*_


Thanks for all your support


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

what you doing up so early my brother??? Myself? Doing homework before headng out to the Latin Bombas show in Riverside>


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> what you doing up so early my brother??? Myself? Doing homework before headng out to the Latin Bombas show in Riverside>


lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hope to see all of Friscos Finest in the house. Tell Ron and Yo I said what's up.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Thanks to all of you I talked to this past weekend in San Jose for your support on this event. Again we do this for all of you solo riders and car clubs. Without all your support this would not be possible. Thanks!


stop putting flyers in my truck guey I know bout the show and I'm going lol
:biggrin:


since is the Fairgrounds can we bbq?


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


EL RAIDER said:


> stop putting flyers in my truck guey I know bout the show and I'm going lol
> :biggrin::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> since is the Fairgrounds can we bbq?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> stop putting flyers in my truck guey I know bout the show and I'm going lol
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> since is the Fairgrounds can we bbq?


 Just for that bro I plan to put more flyers in your truck then I do in Nacho's car. Make sure to go to Gab's barber shop I have another stack of flyers their waiting for you. LMAO! As for BBQ sorry no can do, its been like that every year.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

For vendor information please call Tim at 214-356-0352. A lot of calls coming in for vendor spaces.


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Frisco's Finest will be attending this one.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT


Bob thanks for all your support every year. California Lifestyles in the house.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


What's up bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> What's up bird


Whats crackin Raj!! Hope all is good!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> Whats crackin Raj!! Hope all is good!!


It's all good bro.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are working hard to bring the best end of year show to all of you. Thanks for all the phone calls and messages. We can't thank all of you enough for your support year after year on this event.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

64Rag said:


> We are working hard to bring the best end of year show to all of you. Thanks for all the phone calls and messages. We can't thank all of you enough for your support year after year on this event.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


I still have a stack of flyers for you. LMAO


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

This is how things go down in LA...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

64Rag said:


> Bob thanks for all your support every year. California Lifestyles in the house.


 For sure Raj!! Night show is the way to go. Had a blast last year and cant wait for this years. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

stubborn4life said:


> This is how things go down in LA...


Hope you guys can make it up to Woodland this always a great show.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Chucky-LL said:


> Tmft


What's up homie hope you can make it out up to Woodland. Smiley and Bird said it was mandatory for Majestics to be up here. LMAO. Just playing trying to get them to come out here and check out the show.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Cali4Life916 said:


> For sure Raj!! Night show is the way to go. Had a blast last year and cant wait for this years. :thumbsup:


 Already know we can count on you and your club to support us like always Bob. Thanks again!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Torres Empire doing big things for 2013, first L.A. in July and then Woodland in September.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


64Rag said:


>


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Here are the Sweepsteaks Classes. All of the winners in these classes will receive a cash prize and their championship belt. Their must be 3 to make a class.
> 
> Best Car
> Best Truck
> ...


ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


What's up bird hope all is well how's the new project coming? Tell Mike I said what's up.


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SAM TORRES said:


> View attachment 636796


IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

This past Sunday we had a meeting and I made this our mandatory show for the year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> This past Sunday we had a meeting and I made this our mandatory show for the year


Thank You bro, this is what were talking about the love and support of all the clubs and solo riders is why we keep this going every year. Thanks Lifes Finest!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Thank You bro, this is what were talking about the love and support of all the clubs and solo riders is why we keep this going every year. Thanks Lifes Finest!


you know I will be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> you know I will be there.


Dont wait till last minute lol


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CAR CLUB will be there great show last year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CAR CLUB will be there great show last year


Thanks for all your support, this is the 7th year for this show running
Couldn't have done it without your club and the rest of the Lowrider community.
Where real Lowrider people doing this for all of you. Thanks again Padrinos C.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't forget about the Torres Empire show in L.A. coming up July 14th at the L.A. convention center. One of the baddest shows around.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't forget the Torres Empire show this weekend at the L.A. convention center. One of the biggest shows of the year.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


What's Bird see you this weekend bro


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Don' forget the Torres Empire show this weekend in L.A. at the convention center. Once L.A. is over full force on Woodland.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Is going down tomorow homies.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

64Rag said:


> Don't forget the Torres Empire show this weekend at the L.A. convention center. One of the biggest shows of the year.


x2


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

64Rag said:


> That's right were back 7th Annual Woodland Supershow and Concert present by Torres Empire. It's going down September 28th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. This is a Saturday night show. More information to follow. Major Artist to be announced. This has always been the end of year show and we have not disappointed yet and this year is will be the same. We will try to bring the best in entertainment like we do and the baddest rides for all of you to enjoy. Flyer will be up soon with all the info. If you have any questions please feel free to message me here or call 916-539-1964 also you can contact Tim at 214-356-0352. Torres Empire doing big things in 2013.


Latins Finest cc/bc getting ready for this one to:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are going to open the registration soon now that one of the baddest shows of the year is over the L.A. is over.
Woodland will be off the hook like always, be ready for the end of year bash.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Had a good time at the la show, now can't wait for this one


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Registration is now open for woodland on the Torres Empire website.
WWW.TORRESEMPIRE.COM


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's right L.A. is over it was a great show and now it is time to put all our efforts into Woodland. You all seen how L.A. was, Woodland will be just as good. Registration is now open go to www.torresempire.com to register. Thanks again for all of your support we can't do this without all of you.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

To The Top for the biggest and baddest end of year show running for the last 7 years.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wat are the pre reg prices


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> Wat are the pre reg prices


www.torresempire.com


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 644257
> 
> View attachment 644258
> 
> Another sponser for the list.


TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wondering if there was a class for 60-64 hardtop original? I looked online for the pre-reg but didn't see anything... Just street, mild, semi, etc...., Will there also be Friday move in or just sat? Thanks for the info... Hoping to bring our whole crew in!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

There will be original categories in each decade 69 and below. And split in the 60's


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

So its split 60 -64 original hardtop And 65-69 original hardtop? As well as convertible?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes their is a separate class for 60 to 64.


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok nice will be be friday move in also?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Ok nice will be be friday move in also?


Yes their will be Friday move-in and Saturday morning as well. Will have more information on the times soon.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Yes their will be Friday move-in and Saturday morning as well. Will have more information on the times soon.


I need to get my reg into you.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

96tein said:


> I need to get my reg into you.


The best thing to do is doing it online at www.torresempire.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whens the dead line for pre reg price is still a lil high for bikes but ill still enter


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


What's up Jeff thank you and all of Traffic for your support every year.


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

:h5: Party time in your HOOD :yes: Y2K Will Be ther n pre Reg early this time


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> :h5: Party time in your HOOD :yes: Y2K Will Be ther n pre Reg early this time


It's about time you get on here. Thanks for your support bro, we trying to keep that sweepstakes euro class for the diehards. Lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This year's show is going to be off the hook again thanks to all of you for your support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We have some announcements coming real soon, so make sure to stay tuned.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

64Rag said:


> What's up Jeff thank you and all of Traffic for your support every year.


ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> whens the dead line for pre reg price is still a lil high for bikes but ill still enter


calle their have been some changes on the registration prices


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks again got all your support. We have some major changes coming up, say stay tuned.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Going to be a great show!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ralph B presents said:


> Going to be a great show!


Ralph you already know this is the show to be at in the valley


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Woodland is the place to be at the end of the year. We are making some major changes to entertainment and for the car registration as well.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_

_*I read that Young Hogg is gonna host the HOP!! No Chippers in the Pit!!! *_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pre Reg??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Cali4Life916 said:


> Pre Reg??


For registration information please go to www.torresempire.com


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ciscosfc said:


> _*~TTT~*_
> 
> _*I read that Young Hogg is gonna host the HOP!! No Chippers in the Pit!!! *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The Woodland Carshow and Concert has been going on for 7 years strong, the goal was to bring one of the baddest end of year show for the area. We have done that and will continue to do it as long as we can. This is a event that is for all of you solo riders and car clubs. Also for the public that shares the same interest as we do. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Live on Stage "Warren G"http://youtu.be/1plPyJdXKIY


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Live On Stage "Warren G"


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

More acts to follow, we will be announcing them once they are confirmed.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Live on Stage " Warren G"


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Live On Stage "Warren G"


That's fucken badddd asssss


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 644257
> 
> View attachment 644258
> 
> Another sponser for the list.


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> That's right were back 7th Annual Woodland Supershow and Concert present by Torres Empire. It's going down September 28th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. This is a Saturday night show. More information to follow. Major Artist to be announced. This has always been the end of year show and we have not disappointed yet and this year is will be the same. We will try to bring the best in entertainment like we do and the baddest rides for all of you to enjoy. Flyer will be up soon with all the info. If you have any questions please feel free to message me here or call 916-539-1964 also you can contact Tim at 214-356-0352. Torres Empire doing big things in 2013.


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We have been receiving calls about the hop, I will have more information soon on the rules and payouts. Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Is Bone thugs still on stage?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

94capriceusaf said:


> Is Bone thugs still on stage?


No Bone Thugs will not be performing. We went with Warren G he will be doing a tribute to Nate Dog, plus MC Magic. We still have another artist to announce, just waiting on a conformation before we can announce it.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

64Rag said:


> No Bone Thugs will not be performing. We went with Warren G he will be doing a tribute to Nate Dog, plus MC Magic. We still have another artist to announce, just waiting on a conformation before we can announce it.


It's all good. Warren G :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

94capriceusaf said:


> It's all good. Warren G :thumbsup:


 Their is still more to come.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> The new belt for those champions.
> View attachment 639124


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

Whats the entry fee for non pre reg?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Can I pop up day of show an enter or do I need to prereg


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Can trailers and cars be left overnight on Saturday and picked up on Sunday? What time is move in on Friday?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Can I pop up day of show an enter or do I need to prereg


its 35 pre reg so im guessing day of is more


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

No bone thugs!!! Weak!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> its 35 pre reg so im guessing day of is more


3 entrys is going to hit the pocket good for me lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> 3 entrys is going to hit the pocket good for me lol


You paid two for vegas last year and thats more expensive lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> 3 entrys is going to hit the pocket good for me lol


its 25 now i pre reg online just gotta print out the paper work for prove


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

Always look-forward to woodland show espeically after the bullshit in fresno woodland always a great show put on by a crew that knows how to throw a show with real judges


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

NVMY6T5 said:


> Always look-forward to woodland show espeically after the bullshit in fresno woodland always a great show put on by a crew that knows how to throw a show with real judges


TTT!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> You paid two for vegas last year and thats more expensive lol


Times are different from then lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Can trailers and cars be left overnight on Saturday and picked up on Sunday? What time is move in on Friday?


Let me find out on that.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

NVMY6T5 said:


> Always look-forward to woodland show espeically after the bullshit in fresno woodland always a great show put on by a crew that knows how to throw a show with real judges


Thanks, I will have to share this with the guys. They will appericate that, we try to work hard on throwing the best event possible. Thanks again, see you in Woodland.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Live On Stage "Warren G"


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just added to the lineup WC, live on stage.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's right Warren G, WC, and MC Magic will be performing live on stage at the Woodland supershow and concert hosted my Torres Empire. If you missed the Torres Empire L.A. supershow this is one you don't want to miss. Torres Empire taking it to the next level.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wow: W.C. ???? AW SHIT..IMA BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just remember the Torres Empire staff is one of the most experience staffs around from move-in to the judging staff.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

What time is move in day of


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EVIL91 said:


> What time is move in day of


I will be posting all information soon on move-in times and also the car hop rules. Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

64Rag said:


> I will be posting all information soon on move-in times and also the car hop rules. Thanks everyone for the support.


Ttt


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules:Single pump street, single pump street modified, single pump modified, double pump street, double pump street modified, double pump modified, and then radical. Street cars 51 inches no chains must have shocks. Street modified upper and lower drop mounts manufactors upper and lower trailing arms. Modified all square or round tubing. All double pumps rules are the same as single. 3 makes a class in ALL category. 1st place is $250.00 and a belt 2nd place is $200.00. Any questions about the rules please call Tim Walls at 214-356-0352.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Hop Rules:Single pump street, single pump street modified, single pump modified, double pump street, double pump street modified, double pump modified, and then radical. Street cars 51 inches no chains must have shocks. Street modified upper and lower drop mounts manufactors upper and lower trailing arms. Modified all square or round tubing. All double pumps rules are the same as single. 3 makes a class in ALL category. 1st place is $250.00 and a belt 2nd place is $200.00. Any questions about the rules please call Tim Walls at 214-356-0352.


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sweepstakes: Best Pedal Car
Best Trike
Best Bike
Best Motorcycle
Best Mini Truck
Best Euro/Import
Best DUB
Best SUV
Best Bomb Truck
Best Bomb
Best Traditional
Best Orginal
Best Truck
Best Car

1st $500 and championship belt
2nd $250
3rd $100

This is the payout per sweepstakes class


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> Sweepstakes: Best Pedal Car
> Best Trike
> Best Bike
> Best Motorcycle
> ...


Pretty good payouts!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> Pretty good payouts!!


Yes sir


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt movin time


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt movin time


I will be posting movin time by this evening. So get ready for one of the biggest and baddest show's around. Going 7 years strong, Torres Empire putting it down. A lot of experienced guys on this crew, people that know how to run a show the right way. Remember we do this for all of you in the lowrider community, without you all we couldn't make this happen. Again thank you all for your support.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

64Rag said:


> I will be posting movin time by this evening. So get ready for one of the biggest and baddest show's around. Going 7 years strong, Torres Empire putting it down. A lot of experienced guys on this crew, people that know how to run a show the right way. Remember we do this for all of you in the lowrider community, without you all we couldn't make this happen. Again thank you all for your support.


Ttt


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pre Reg?????


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

To pre reg please go to www.torresempire.com


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Any ladies interested in entering the bikini contest sign up the day of the show. 
First place $500, &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL THE EYE CANDY FOR YOUR LO LO's!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL THE EYE CANDY FOR YOUR LO LO's!


Rick thanks for the support glad you could make it out.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

IF YOU FROM SACRA AN NORTHERN CALI COME CHECK LOLYSTIC GET DOWN AT DISCOVERY PARQUE , GOOD , FOOD , AN THE BADDEST , MUSICA OL SCHOOL , RARE N HARD TO FIND , ROLITAS, PLAYED BY MI CARNALITO, JOJO. SEPTEMBRE 28, THEY STILL PUTTING IT DOWN FOR OUR R A Z A .......... S O L I D .....HOMIES.....THERE.....:wave:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my hotel already!!! Any info on move in time on Friday? Also can cars and trailer be left overnight on Saturday and picked up on Sunday like the Fresno Lowrider Show??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Got my hotel already!!! Any info on move in time on Friday? Also can cars and trailer be left overnight on Saturday and picked up on Sunday like the Fresno Lowrider Show??


 I will provide all that information by the end of the week.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Phones ringing off the hook, it's going to be a good show this year. We couldn't do it without all of your support. Thanks again!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


>


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Just added to the lineup WC, live on stage.


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

64Rag said:


> I will provide all that information by the end of the week.


Rite on, looking forward to a great show!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Rite on, looking forward to a great show!


Thanks for your support.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

For car registration and vendor registration please go to www.torresempire.com


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just completed my online Pre Reg!!!!!! See ya all in Woodland.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Cali4Life916 said:


> Just completed my online Pre Reg!!!!!! See ya all in Woodland.


Thanks Bob again for the support of you and your club.


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

just did mine..:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

highroller said:


> just did mine..:thumbsup:


nice


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

just completed my registration 20x20 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ncridahz said:


> just completed my registration 20x20 :thumbsup:


Thanks for your support, going to be off the hook.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


What up bird, hope some majestics make it out


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

How much is 20x20


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

eastbay_drop said:


> How much is 20x20


$55


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Couple of weeks away its going to be off the hook.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of hoppers will be in town. Got calls from Portland already, they coming for them belts.


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Any info yet on setup on Friday and if breakdown allowed on Sunday. Can we also leave our trailers there?


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

any hotels info bro where to stay?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

highroller said:


> any hotels info bro where to stay?


I will post later today for sure.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

do we have to pre reg foir the hop?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Big nene 1 said:


> do we have to pre reg foir the hop?


No you can pay day of.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules:Single pump street, single pump street modified, single pump modified, double pump street, double pump street modified, double pump modified, and then radical. Street cars 51 inches no chains must have shocks. Street modified upper and lower drop mounts manufactors upper and lower trailing arms. Modified all square or round tubing. All double pumps rules are the same as single. 3 makes a class in ALL category. 1st place is $250.00 and a belt 2nd place is $200.00. Any questions about the rules please call Tim Walls at 214-356-0352.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Couple of Hotels in Woodland with discounts. Mention "Torres Empire" for a discount Best western 530 666-1251 and Motel 6 530 666-6777. We are waiting for a couple of hotels to call us back.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

How much is general admission?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it a night show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Showtime will be from 2PM to 8PM, yes it is a Saturday night show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

64Rag said:


> Showtime will be from 2PM to 8PM, yes it is a Saturday night show.


What sat movin time


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EVIL91 said:


> What sat movin time


I will put up the move-in times up today. Just have to confirm everything!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Just pre regged, I like how u can do it online


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sweepstakes: Best Pedal Car
Best Trike
Best Bike
Best Motorcycle
Best Mini Truck
Best Euro/Import
Best DUB
Best SUV
Best Bomb Truck
Best Bomb
Best Traditional
Best Orginal
Best Truck
Best Car

1st $500 and championship belt
2nd $250
3rd $100

This is the payout per sweepstakes class


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

What about gas in the tanks do we need to have less than a 1/4 tank, like in L. A. Show.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

chicanito said:


> What about gas in the tanks do we need to have less than a 1/4 tank, like in L. A. Show.


Yes


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Dam over 20,000 views for the topic looks like it's going to be off the hook. Saturday night it's going down.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Do anybody no a place to get a 20x20 carpet cheap carpet land told me $1000


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

ok even for outdoor? for gas tank? or is it all indoor show? Also thanks for the hotel info bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

What's the move in times for Friday and Saturday?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EvilCustoms said:


> What's the move in times for Friday and Saturday?


X2


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Move-in for Friday September 27 will be 9AM to 10PM, Then on Saturday move-in will be 6AM to 1PM.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a couple weeks away


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can we bring bbqs and Ice chests?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

No bbq's part of our deal with the fairgrounds. Ice chest the day before and please everyone no alchole. Their will be a beer garden like every year. Also a kids zone for the little ones.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sweepstakes: Best Pedal Car
Best Trike
Best Bike
Best Motorcycle
Best Mini Truck
Best Euro/Import
Best DUB
Best SUV
Best Bomb Truck
Best Bomb
Best Traditional
Best Orginal
Best Truck
Best Car

1st $500 and championship belt
2nd $250
3rd $100

This is the payout per sweepstakes class


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules:Single pump street, single pump street modified, single pump modified, double pump street, double pump street modified, double pump modified, and then radical. Street cars 51 inches no chains must have shocks. Street modified upper and lower drop mounts manufactors upper and lower trailing arms. Modified all square or round tubing. All double pumps rules are the same as single. 3 makes a class in ALL category. 1st place is $250.00 and a belt 2nd place is $200.00. Any questions about the rules please call Tim Walls at 214-356-0352.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


64Rag said:


> Couple of Hotels in Woodland with discounts. Mention "Torres Empire" for a discount Best western 530 666-1251 and Motel 6 530 666-6777. We are waiting for a couple of hotels to call us back.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Last question lol, how much is electricity for display lights


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> Last question lol, how much is electricity for display lights


Let me find out and I will post later. Bro any questions you have feel free to ask. Couldn't do this without your support and the lowrider community's support. Thanks again.


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

64Rag said:


> Move-in for Friday September 27 will be 9AM to 10PM, Then on Saturday move-in will be 6AM to 1PM.


Thanks bro. Will be a good show


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

ncridahz said:


> Do anybody no a place to get a 20x20 carpet cheap carpet land told me $1000



try home depot


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


64Rag said:


>


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


64Rag said:


>


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Move-in for Friday September 27 will be 9AM to 10PM, Then on Saturday move-in will be 6AM to 1PM.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5



inside this issue
*



*
Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19


Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer





AVAILABLE NOW


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

How many wrist bands w/ a car entry? Can more be purchased during the move in?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone in the sacramento are come out to the 102.5 tamale festival at ceaser Chavez park downtown sacramento. Torres empire has a booth their, promoting the 7th Annuel woodland carshow and concert. See everyone their.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

7 th annual? Damn were have I been hopefully I can come check this one out.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

64Rag said:


>


_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Getting close phones are ringing like crazy.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~IT'S ON AND CRACKIN NEXT WEEKEND~*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a reminder for the registration Cars and Trucks $50, Motorcycles $40, and Bikes and Special Interest $25


----------



## DerkuS (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey bro I shared ur event on our page http://www.facebook.com/CaliCarShows Please LIKE n SHARE, I can't find u guys on facebook


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

DerkuS said:


> Hey bro I shared ur event on our page http://www.facebook.com/CaliCarShows Please LIKE n SHARE, I can't find u guys on facebook


thanks homie


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

General admission is $20 and kids 10 and under are free.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't wait, 1 more week!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Getting close, doing a lot of final stuff before this weekend. Hope you guys are ready for they end of year bash.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sweepstakes: Best Pedal Car
Best Trike
Best Bike
Best Motorcycle
Best Mini Truck
Best Euro/Import
Best DUB
Best SUV
Best Bomb Truck
Best Bomb
Best Traditional
Best Orginal
Best Truck
Best Car

1st $500 and championship belt
2nd $250
3rd $100

This is the payout per sweepstakes class


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules:Single pump street, single pump street modified, single pump modified, double pump street, double pump street modified, double pump modified, and then radical. Street cars 51 inches no chains must have shocks. Street modified upper and lower drop mounts manufactors upper and lower trailing arms. Modified all square or round tubing. All double pumps rules are the same as single. 3 makes a class in ALL category. 1st place is $250.00 and a belt 2nd place is $200.00. Any questions about the rules please call Tim Walls at 214-356-0352


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Also any of those sexy ladies that want to try and win $500 in the bikini contest please sign up the day of the show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Theirs going to be a lot of hoppers in town for this one. A lot of phone calls again thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## buick24 (Feb 25, 2007)

I havent been to a show since '92 at cal expo. Looking foward to this.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

We will have a donation box for Mia Chatman at our booth, what ever you can to help the family with funeral expense.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> We will have a donation box for Mia Chatman at our booth, what ever you can to help the family with funeral expense.


thats great bro, sorry to hear about that, may she rest in peace


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

What time is the hop?


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

I got a Lowrider van, do I pay special interest price? $25
Or under what category would u put me under SUV? Mini-truck?


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

What time is the hop?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Are there any discount tickets being sold? If so, at any place in the Sacramento area?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Chome Shocks, 
Chrome Coils
Chrome Y bones
Comp Motors
Cylinders 
Marzoochi Pump Heads
Solenoid
Adex Dump's
Just to name a few!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a reminder move-in starts Friday 9AM to 10PM and then Saturday morning from 6AM to 1PM. Also General admission is $20 and kids 10 and under are free. Their will not be any extra charge for registration. The pre-reg price will be the same as the day of show show price for registration. Thanks again and we appreciate all of your support.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Car Hop will start at 3PM


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

So it's $35 to register your car?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Registration prices: Cars and Trucks $50, Motorcycles $40, Bikes and Special Interests $25


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Elwood said:


> What time is the hop?


3PM


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

MxHispanic said:


> I got a Lowrider van, do I pay special interest price? $25
> Or under what category would u put me under SUV? Mini-truck?


To register your van will $50, depending on the judge on what category they put you in.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This was how the Torres Empire L.A. Supershow was, woodland won't be any different off the hook. Torres Empire taking it to the next level.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

64Rag said:


> To register your van will $50, depending on the judge on what category they put you in.


Well I was wondering because don't I have to write down what category I'm in when I get there and pay? Or is there a judge I can ask at the registration?
&Btw Thanks for the reply, really appreciate it!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Due to the fairgrounds policy we will allow small ice chests on Friday. 
No ice chests will be allowed on Saturday. Saturday before the show starts 
Security will be doing a sweep for ice chests before the show starts. Vendors will
Be selling food on Saturday. Again this is fairgrounds policy.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Also if your ice chest is taken we are not responsible for it. So please remember to take them.


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

How much is reg day of show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Registration prices: Cars and Trucks $50, Motorcycles $40, Bikes and Special Interests $25


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The pre reg price will be honored they day of.


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

Cadillac kings Central Valley and North Bay will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see ya in the morning


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be the first in line


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Today it starts move in 9am to 9pm or later and tomorrow move in 
Starts at 6am till 1pm. Show time 2pm to 8pm.
Any questions please call or text 9165391964


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Do we get wristbands and how many do we get for bikes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How much are kids


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Kids 10 and under free


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

Look. Like a good show how many hoppers gunna b there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mufasaJR87 said:


> Look. Like a good show how many hoppers gunna b there


I'm there there will be a few


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~LIFE'S FINEST CC WOODLAND BOUND~*_


----------



## buick24 (Feb 25, 2007)

Are there normally vehicles for sale at the show? Ive been looking but most on the board here are in so cal.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

buick24 said:


> Are there normally vehicles for sale at the show? Ive been looking but most on the board here are in so cal.


Theres a 71 monte here for sale


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How much is it to get in to go see? Been seeing prices on entries for cars and bikes..


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

411 on the show, it was small- definitely not as big as before. I had a good time with my car club and split the cost with a member I brought. 

I saw & heard lots of breakdowns as well to&leaving the show BUT I only saw one person actually get a tow truck.

I missed most of the hop & the bikini contest so I dunnoe about those.haha There was a good number of models there for how many cars were there so that was cool. 

It didn't take me more than what seemed like 5minutes to see all the cars. There wasn't more than 140 cars there I don't think. 

I dunnoe about anyone else but I had a good time just joking around all day w/friends & it didn't hurt that I got 1st.haha


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats to my NEW STYLE fam for all placing and to our pres for getting the big champion belt....(I want one) 

No matter the turnout had a fuckin great time. 

Toro ur a homie 4 life .


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Pics??????;


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Was it really $50 to enter your car!??? Wow, i remember when it was $25 .....35. Not hating or anything but why so much?


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

View attachment 776874


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

View attachment 776890


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

View attachment 776898


----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

MxHispanic said:


> View attachment 776866


Hell yea !! Transformer


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you all for coming out and supporting. We have heard nothing but
Postive feedback. Plans are already in the works for next year. See you all
In 2014. Again Torres Empire would like to thank you all.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Thank you all for coming out and supporting. We have heard nothing but
> Postive feedback. Plans are already in the works for next year. See you all
> In 2014. Again Torres Empire would like to thank you all.


NEW STYLE WILL B THERE FOR SURE , GREAT TIME WITH OLD FRIENDS & NEW ONES


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

More pics please


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> More pics please


x2


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

had a good time Majestics Worldwide Majestics B.C


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

We're always down to support Sam Torres!! Hopefully next year it won't be on the same date as other events in the same city. Better yet, make the next show at The Cow Palace in San Francisco. Back in the 90's those were the best shows in Nor Cal. SF is the perfect place to hold a Sam Torres Show!! It'll be easy for rides from all over Nor Cal to attend. One guy from San Jose told me it took him 4hrs to drive up to Woodland!! Something to think about for the upcoming years. 2 Huge in Cali for Sam Torres, one in LA and one in SF!! How cool would that be!!?? Let's get out of the sticks fellas and bring the Nor Cal Super Show to the City!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MYERS60 said:


> Was it really $50 to enter your car!??? Wow, i remember when it was $25 .....35. Not hating or anything but why so much?


 yea it was pricey but it was cool w.c. and warren grodney o joe cooley got bizzy



BigvicQ said:


> Congrats to my NEW STYLE fam for all placing and to our pres for getting the big champion belt....(I want one)
> 
> No matter the turnout had a fuckin great time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Toro ur a homie 4 life .


:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

MYERS60 said:


> Was it really $50 to enter your car!??? Wow, i remember when it was $25 .....35. Not hating or anything but why so much?


If u really think obut how much it cost to trow a show u will realize why it is so much to enter a car. Yea it was to much but I did have fun. Night concert was great..


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013 :biggrin:


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn it. Went to both shows. One in discovery park and this one. Both good shows. Had a good time. Close to as many cars in woodland as the show at the park. Always have to represent Sactown CC's.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Thank you all for coming out and supporting. We have heard nothing but
> Postive feedback. Plans are already in the works for next year. See you all
> In 2014. Again Torres Empire would like to thank you all.


It sucks that there wasn't more cars but I had a blast. Haven't had this much fun @ a show in awhile. The cars that were there were high quality. The concert was bad ass & the move in was smooth. Can't wait for next years show:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> yea it was pricey but it was cool w.c. and warren grodney o joe cooley got bizzy
> 
> :thumbsup:


everything is more expensive! Its nice to see all the lowriders here in woodland and many more years to come. Much respect to all thar work hard and made it to the show!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words it means a lot to the whole crew. You all know everyone on our crew are well respected in the game. We have been doing this along time, we do understand the $50 registration was a shock to a lot of people but you that were their understand this was not like a regular carshow and spread the word how great of a show it was. Torres Empire is taking it to a new level, be on the look out for next years shows schedule. Again thank you all.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Thank you all for coming out and supporting. We have heard nothing but
> Postive feedback. Plans are already in the works for next year. See you all
> In 2014. Again Torres Empire would like to thank you all.


LifeS FinesT will be in the house.


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Thank you all for the kind words it means a lot to the whole crew. You all know everyone on our crew are well respected in the game. We have been doing this along time, we do understand the $50 registration was a shock to a lot of people but you that were their understand this was not like a regular carshow and spread the word how great of a show it was. Torres Empire is taking it to a new level, be on the look out for next years shows schedule. Again thank you all.


 Wassup bro, good talking to you on the phone and in person. Had a good time and the concert was off the hook!! It was coo that we were able to setup the day before and able to leave and come back the day of the show at any time. Most shows you would be stuck there the entire day without in/out. Hope to see you guys next yr!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

OneSweet63 said:


> Wassup bro, good talking to you on the phone and in person. Had a good time and the concert was off the hook!! It was coo that we were able to setup the day before and able to leave and come back the day of the show at any time. Most shows you would be stuck there the entire day without in/out. Hope to see you guys next yr!!


 You to bro, it was great talking to you and meeting you. Nothing but love for Impalas C.C.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

sharky_510 said:


> LifeS FinesT will be in the house.


Thanks Lifes Finest, I know you guys are big supporters. Seen you in L.A. and in Woodland nothing but love you guys. Thanks again!


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Had a good time . Went to L.A. and woodland and placed. So hope to have Torres Empire back next year . Just sucked some cars were there and some at a BBq . SUCKS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*SUPPORT*



64Rag said:


> Thank you all for the kind words it means a lot to the whole crew. You all know everyone on our crew are well respected in the game. We have been doing this along time, we do understand the $50 registration was a shock to a lot of people but you that were their understand this was not like a regular carshow and spread the word how great of a show it was. Torres Empire is taking it to a new level, be on the look out for next years shows schedule. Again thank you all.


 RELENTLESS C.C. LEFT COAST We always have your back brother, yea it was a smaller show but It was like family, lots of love out there for everyone, Kinda like one big car club. thanks RELENTLESS JAY


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> RELENTLESS C.C. LEFT COAST We always have your back brother, yea it was a smaller show but It was like family, lots of love out there for everyone, Kinda like one big car club. thanks RELENTLESS JAY


Thanks Jay, glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Evil threat cc had a good time see u guys next year


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

no pics of the show??????


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Whats going on no pic. Come fellas pic.please


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

hey fellows,

check out link below for them pics i took at the Torres Empire show, Woodland 9/28

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-40.html#post17390794


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> hey fellows,
> 
> check out link below for them pics i took at the Torres Empire show, Woodland 9/28
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-40.html#post17390794


nice


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Evil threat cc had a good time see u guys next year


Ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Evil Theat thanks for all your support


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anymore pics???


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://plus.google.com/photos/113604091142569125040/albums/5930025976483920561 <----click to view some pictures from the 2013 Torres Show.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

how can i get my score card from the show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Kidblack said:


> how can i get my score card from the show


PM me your entry number and your email address


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Evil threat cc had a good time see u guys next year



pues si guey por q ganastes si no ya no regresas :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> pues si guey por q ganastes si no ya no regresas :roflmao:


:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cali put n it down @ Torres Empire Show


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir Lexxx said:


> https://plus.google.com/photos/113604091142569125040/albums/5930025976483920561 <----click to view some pictures from the 2013 Torres Show.


Damn bro, u the man!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kidblack said:


> how can i get my score card from the show


Did you place? Saw your bike,,,looking good bro!


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Did you place? Saw your bike,,,looking good bro!


yea i placed but think i shouldve placed better then got i seen the other bike that beat mine and it had nothing that couldve beat mine


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kidblack said:


> yea i placed but think i shouldve placed better then got i seen the other bike that beat mine and it had nothing that couldve beat mine


dam I feel the same way about the trike that beat mine


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Lil Raj giving Uncle Doug from New Style switch lessons. Lol


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Discovery park and Old Sacra were poppin!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gangsta lean said:


> Discovery park and Old Sacra were poppin!


Yes it was !


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

WC and Warren G had it cracken, plans for next year already in the works.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Lil Raj giving Uncle Doug from New Style switch lessons. Lol


THANKS LIL RAJ I GOT A FEW TIPS


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

hey raj can i get my sons score card it was entry number 87 and the email is [email protected] thanx brotha and we will see you next year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

1 ESR OG said:


> hey raj can i get my sons score card it was entry number 87 and the email is [email protected] thanx brotha and we will see you next year


I will send this over to Mario the head judge.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now featured on our website!
“The Torres Empire Woodland Car Show” Featuring pics from “Ancheta Workshop”& “Sir Lexxx Photography”!_
_The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Friday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
_


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

MxHispanic said:


> View attachment 776866


----------

